# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Hersenstimulatie bij Parkinson - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Hersenstimulatie verlicht Parkinson-patiënten*

Onderzoeken die de voorbije twee decennia werden gevoerd, toonden de efficiëntie op lange termijn aan van hersenstimulatie bij de behandeling van de ziekte van Parkinson, een heel vaak voorkomende chronische neurologische ziekte.


*De ziekte van Parkinson: diepe hersenstimulatie in een vroeg stadium* 

De ziekte van Parkinson is een heel vaak voorkomend motorisch probleem waar wereldwijd bijna 6,3 miljoen personen aan lijden, waarvan 1% van de 60-plussers en 2% van de 80-plussers. Ze slaat gemiddeld toe op de leeftijd van 60 jaar, maar één getroffen persoon op 20 kan symptomen ontwikkelen vóór de leeftijd van 40. Ze wordt doorgaans gekenmerkt door de volgende symptomen: stramme spieren en gewrichten, bradykinesie (abnormaal trage bewegingen) of akinesie (geen bewegingen), beven van ledematen, het hoofd of het hele lichaam, evenwichtsstoornissen en slechte coördinatie.


*Soms ondraaglijke bijwerkingen*

Zelfs met een optimale medische therapie hebben de symptomen de neiging om te verslechteren. Levodopa, dat werd ontdekt in de jaren 1960, blijft de standaardbehandeling van de ziekte van Parkinson. Jammer genoeg veroorzaakt dat middel soms ondraaglijke bijwerkingen. Hersenstimulatie is in dat geval een therapeutische optie voor de patiënten die Levodopa nemen, maar de bijwerkingen ervan niet verdragen.


*Elektrische impulsen*

Door hersenstimulatie kunnen Parkinson-patiënten weer controle krijgen over hun leven. Ze krijgen minder behoefte aan geneesmiddelen en worden minder afhankelijk van anderen.
De Activa-therapie, die in Frankrijk werd ontdekt aan de universiteit van Grenoble, bestaat uit elektrische impulsen op heel specifieke plaatsen in de hersenen waar de bewegingen worden gestuurd. Deze stimulatie compenseert de signalen die de hersenen versturen als gevolg van de ziekte van Parkinson.


*Inplanting van een neurostimulator*

Voor de Activa-therapie moet in het lichaam van de patiënt een toestelletje worden ingeplant met een neurostimulator, die een elektrische impuls genereert (vergelijkbaar met een hartstimulator of pacemaker), evenals twee elektroden die zijn aangesloten aan twee extensies. De neurostimulator wordt onder de huid geplaatst in de buurt van de borstspier, de elektroden worden ingeplant in de hersenen en de extensies lopen onder de hoofdhuid en langs de nek.
De arts zal vervolgens het toestel programmeren om de voordelen van de stimulatie te optimaliseren en alle mogelijke bijwerken te minimaliseren. De patiënt ontvangt een programmaregelaar waarmee hij de neurostimulator kan activeren of deactiveren en ook bepaalde parameters kan aanpassen binnen de beperkingen die zijn opgelegd door de arts.
Een globale klinische studie bij patiënten die werden behandeld met Activa heeft een verbetering aangetoond in de controle van de bewegingen met 33 à 51%. Ze toonde tevens de positieve rol aan op het niveau van de motorische capaciteiten. Deze behandeling zou ongeveer 15% van de Parkinson-patiënten soelaas kunnen bieden.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb in deze post informatie gezet over "diepe hersenstimulatie" en een link naar ervaringen.

----------

